# new bronze aquadive



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

what a great watch for the money

no idea how this company makes any money charging £1000 for a watch as good as this. i guess direct selling is the key.

does anyone else think the lume on these is the best on the markey. i have a seiko monster and a two ball watches and this lows them away.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

Welcome to the Aquadive club.
Yup, the lume is fantastic.
Enjoy.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats & welcome to the Aquadive family:-!

That's an awesome diver....enjoy that Bad Boy to the max!!!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

Very nice! Love to see the lume... I await a model 51.....


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great! Enjoy


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree, best lume I've ever seen... I swear it's battery powered


----------



## jwk7443 (Nov 13, 2012)

Drool! vintage goodness!


----------



## spookyeng (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats on the watch, totally agree, a lot of watch for the money. Mine says hello!

Jason


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

All these shinny NEW BS100's in Bronze. Man up to Patina guys


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

zephyrnoid said:


> All these shinny NEW BS100's in Bronze. Man up to Patina guys


This one look familiar? Bit more patina than last time you'd have seen it.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah! She's aged beautifully and I sure miss her!
Great strap btw. who makes that one?



chasecj7 said:


> This one look familiar? Bit more patina than last time you'd have seen it.
> View attachment 1645497


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

zephyrnoid said:


> Ah! She's aged beautifully and I sure miss her!
> Great strap btw. who makes that one?


Ive been taking good care of her! 

It's just a cheapie calf from Panatime (mustang think they call it) but the color and patina the leather has plays really well with the bronze. Plus it's something just a little off center from the norm, which I tend to be a fan of.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

_... i have a seiko monster and a two ball watches and this lows them away..._

At the beginning of the night, yes--Ball aren't the brightest lumes by any means--but by the end of the night, no--Ball will blow the socks off of any luminova-based watch. Take the challenge--put your watches in a closet--take a photo once every hour for the first three or four hours (don't let ANY light in!)--already your AD is fading, while the Balls haven't changed--by morning, your AD will be all but gone, while the Balls just as strong as the first moment you closed the door--don't believe me? See for yourself--you have the watches. (There are a few youtubes that with a little searching will show you the same thing.)


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Very cool. Making it pretty hard to resist, might just have to snap one of these up myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice! Getting the AD/bronze bug myself. Can't possibly think of a better way to kill two birds with one stone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Had my from the beginning and the build quaility is magnificent...


----------

